# Wedge forces



## cicha

I'm looking for a spanish equivalent of _wedge force._ The only context I can provide is a sentence translated from polish so it may contain some mistakes: 
_It protects our fences from deformation caused by the influence of strong wedge forces


_


----------



## phantom2007

cicha said:


> I'm looking for a spanish equivalent of _wedge force._ The only context I can provide is a sentence translated from polish so it may contain some mistakes:
> _It protects our fences from deformation caused by the influence of strong wedge forces
> 
> 
> _



Siendo una traducción dudosa del polaco, es posible que se trate de "edge forces"


----------



## cicha

Well I did start a thread on this forum in the polish section and _wedge forces_ was the most possible translation of the polish word.


----------



## desde San Antonio

I've looked in a Pictorial Spanish English dictionary and found an illustration which, because the illustration is very busy, looks to me like a "C" clamp.  Could it be that "wedge forces" is actually talking about the pressure/force that the clamp puts on the fence plank?  Do we know what "It" refers to? 

desde San Antonio


----------



## cicha

It refers to "_great amount and optimal arrengements of the protective elements_". I'm not good at physics but basing on the polish word I would say that these are the forces  which extend/distend the material?​


----------



## phantom2007

entonces podría ser "esfuerzo (o solicitaciones) de/en cuña.


----------



## cicha

And what about _presión interna_?


----------



## phantom2007

cicha said:


> And what about _presión interna_?



I cannot imagine what "internal pressure" could mean in the case of a fence. Could you provide a link to the pictorial you have examined?


----------



## YouHar

Wedge force? You must mean like leverage. I could be wrong.


----------



## cicha

phantom2007 said:


> I cannot imagine what "internal pressure" could mean in the case of a fence. Could you provide a link to the pictorial you have examined?



I haven't examined any picture (if you're talking to me). I'm making a translation of a website and I'm basing on a polish words used in the text.


----------



## phantom2007

desde San Antonio said:


> I've looked in a Pictorial Spanish English dictionary and found an illustration which, because the illustration is very busy, looks to me like a "C" clamp.
> desde San Antonio



Sorry cicha, I had replied to the post of desde San Antonio, a pictorial dictionary was used.

It looks like that a suitable translation is difficult to find. In that case I would suggest a safer translation, such as "protege a nuestras cercas contra los esfuerzos fuertes de deformación"


----------



## cicha

I'll try to ask someone who is responsible for the page (in polish) what does it exactly mean (what forces are those) and then I'll refresh this thread. Until that moment I'll use your sueggestion because it's really safe, and sounds good.


----------

